# ?06 Passat Rear Brake Pad Replacement



## VWRon (Sep 30, 2003)

*’06 Passat Rear Brake Pad Replacement*

I am familiar with the replacement of VW rear brake pads (tools required and technique) as I have done this many times over the years. However, I have not done a rear brake pad replacement on a VW with the electric parking brakes. I’ve read the procedure from Ross Tech to open the electric parking brakes for the pad replacement and then the closing and calibration procedures for after the pads have been replaced, all of which require the use of a Vag-Com computer tool. I’ll be obtaining the Vag-Com shortly. My question is has anybody on this forum actually done rear brake pads with the electric parking brake using a Vag-Com computer tool and are there any tips or input on the experience, as I have not been able to locate a DIY for this.


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: ’06 Passat Rear Brake Pad Replacement (VWRon)*

The B6 foruim had a thread on there about this not too long ago. Several members have performed the procedure.


----------

